# driveshaft rubbing



## adamlcolson (Nov 14, 2009)

I recently lifted (with a floor jack) my 68 GTO at both cross members, separately. First I lifted the right side, then I lifted the left side. After lowering the car and getting in it to drive afterward, I heard a loud rubbing sound when the car was in gear and moving (either in drive or reverse). Upon inspection, it appears that the joint of the driveshaft is rubbing on the body where it enters the transmission housing.

What damage could I have done lifting the car this way or was this purely coincidental? Does this sound like a motor mount(s) is broken?

Thanks,
Adam


----------



## Jerry64 (Apr 20, 2010)

Never use a floor jack to jack a car up at the crossmember ends........Put the jack just behind the front wheel where the frame curves in.......You will have to pull the crossmember out and straighten it out if the DS is rubbing the body....JB.


----------



## adamlcolson (Nov 14, 2009)

Thanks JB. So do you think this is what caused the rubbing? By the way, I only did this because I read in the shop manual that the car could be lifted this way. Maybe I read it wrong. :-(


----------



## Richard Boneske (Jul 29, 2008)

If you bent the frame where the crossmember bolts in, you will be able to see it. The bottom of the frame in that area should be in one plane (flat). If not, you'll have to take out the crossmember---or move it one side at a time, and bend the frame edge back to flat. You can do this with a large adjustable wrench or "C" clamps and wood blocks. 

Jerry is right. Jack at the rear attachment point for the traction arms or in back of the front wheels where the frame is boxed rather than "C" shaped.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Couls have bent the x-member, or popped it out of its hold down and now its sitting on top of the metal mount and rubber isolator.....:agree


----------



## Jerry64 (Apr 20, 2010)

Just fixed mine where the PO did this.Could not get the new trans mount in for the tailshaft hitting the floor.Old mount was busted out.As Richard says you can tell if bent and fix it like so.......JB.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I agree. You bent or dislocated the X member. Only lift the car by the boxed parts of the FRAME or other specific jacking points. NEVER by a trans crossmember.


----------



## adamlcolson (Nov 14, 2009)

Thanks for the help everyone. I did end up bending the crossmember on the right side of the vehicle, right at the very end where the crossmember attaches to the frame. Unfortunately, to bend this back, I had to remove the crossmember, which entailed lowering the right side exhaust, supporting the transmission on a lift and then dealing with a bent and very dirty, grimy crossmember. Imaging 189k miles and 42 years of oil, grease, sand and other road build up. I was able to bend it back with a heavy steel mallet. Reinstalled and no rubbing now. Check it out at 68goat.com.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

68 GTOs are cool........I need one, with hideaways.:cheers


----------



## Jerry64 (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks for the update Adam.........JB.


----------

